# Omega gold plated bracelet.



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

1970s Omega watch bracelet showing signs of wear.

Is it viable to have it re-plated?

Would it affect the value?

Anyone had one done?

As always any help/advice will be much appreciated.

Rob....


----------

